# PowerMax Auger and Drive Cables



## Jmig (Feb 16, 2015)

I replaced the auger side a few years ago after it snapped and decided to preemptively order the drive cable because it looks to have the same design flaw. Did they change the design of these? It looks like they may have not sure. I assume this is a common failure point?

#39 and #40 in the diagram


https://www.partstree.com/parts/tor...10001-250999999-2005/handle-control-assembly/


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Jmig


Since it has a new part #, maybe they improved the design. Good luck.


----------



## Jmig (Feb 16, 2015)

Yes, "replaces xxx.xxxx" . Makes sense. Also wondering if anyone can share their experiences.


----------

